# Push Notifications (such as WhatsApp and Facebook Messenger) not auto syncing



## nibras23 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a *Samsung Galaxy S4*, running *Android version 4.4.2*. I've used it with no trouble for nearly 10 months now. Recently, I've been facing a problem regarding push notifications. I noticed that applications such as *WhatsApp* _do not give me notifications_ when I receive a message _unless I actually have the app open_ (I usually receive messages a minute or so after closing the app, but not after that.)
I recently got an app called *Pushbullet*, and (for those who know of this app) it was working fine when pushing things from my phone to my computer, but when pushing things from my computer to my phone, again, I was not receiving the notifications, although the links or files pushed would appear if I opened the app manually.
_Note: Sometimes when I turn my router off and on again, I receive a whole bunch of notifications as soon as my phone reconnects to the Wi-Fi, so perhaps it could be an internet connectivity issue?
_


----------



## humzayunas (Oct 4, 2014)

You can check out the notification settings under the general setting. And if still not working then you should reset your phone to factory default an easy solution or you should try re installing apps again. You can also move toward the section from where we install or uninstall the apps and then tap on that app after tapping you'll able to see the show notification tick mark under the force stop button ...... You can also try it from there . Hope it'll work


----------

